# Main > Technical Support and Notices >  New Admin

## Redrobes

I would invite you all to applaud ChickPea on a new promotion to admin status.

We have Robbie the site owner and had two of us extra admins and I felt that we could have done with another very regular member being around in case we needed some admin support. ChickPea has been an outstanding Mod for a number of years and manages a lot of spam, the monthly challenges including the archiving of past winners, the annual awards and also does the guild promotion and twitter account. Never a day goes by without ChickPea posting and modding the site and keeping it all tidy. Having already earned the honourable contributor award for guild maintenance it seemed fit that admin permissions be granted.

----------


## J.Edward

Woot!!! I wholly agree  :Very Happy:

----------


## ChickPea

Aw, thanks so much!  :Very Happy:  Looking forward to helping out some more, and I'll try not to break things(!)

----------


## Naima

Whey! Congratulations  :Very Happy:  ...

----------


## Ifrix

Congrats Chickpea on the shiny new yellow name!

----------


## J.Edward

> Congrats Chickpea on the shiny new yellow name!


As honorable as the admins are... we might just have to call that golden  :Very Happy:

----------


## Azélor

Good news!
Yet I admit that I don't know what admins do.

----------


## Bogie

Congrats ChickPea!  Well deserved!!

----------


## Tiana

Congrats, Chickpea. Be sure to sneak in and add some unique user titles or vandalize something with your new power LOL.




> Good news!
> Yet I admit that I don't know what admins do.


On the guild? Not a lot. Delete spam, update the contests, keep the marketplace section clean and archived, archive contest entries... the guild is pretty painless when it comes to drama.  :Smile:  An admin might gain things like the ability to create new user titles and groups, whereas a mod has "visible" powers such as editing/removing/relocating posts. A mod likely won't have full back end access, and neither does an admin, but an admin has notably more backend access compared to a mod. Only the site owner has full power over the actual forum as situated on the host / ftp etc.

----------


## ThomasR

ALL HAIL THE SCARLET ONE ! Congrats Ruby, we're in good hands  :Wink:

----------


## Kellerica

Ah, a good call there! Congrats, CP. You deserve it.

----------


## Redrobes

> ...I don't know what admins do.


Mods have considerable abilities to handle modification and deletions of posts and threads. There are not a lot of reasons why you need to be an admin. But some of their abilities are more to do with renaming members usernames, registering people manually who are having difficulty through the usual methods, deleting users completely and so on. More rarely an admin can change the overall forum settings so changing the user titles, forum skins and all that kind of stuff - which basically never happens. So its not much day to day that you cant do as a Mod.

Beyond a forum admin there is a level higher still which is about the machine admin which makes sure the web server is running correctly and that its all backed up properly. I do a little of that but thats mainly handled by Robbie and is where your donations are used to buy and run the physical machine that the guild runs on as we have a rather expensive machine in a data centre just for us and donations mean we dont have to share it and we have no bandwidth and slow down issues on the guild.

----------


## Voolf

Congratz CP. You just got more duties and everyone is celebrating that  :Very Happy:

----------


## Ilanthar

Congratulations, Lady CP  :Smile: !
Thanks for all the work you've done already. I'm confident in the future of the guild with such a good team of admins  :Wink: .

----------


## rdanhenry

Congratulations, ChickPea, but more importantly: thank you for all you do for the Guild.

----------


## Straf

Nice one ChickPea. Does this mean you get to boss all the Community Leaders around and have them wash your car and that?

----------


## Voolf

> Nice one ChickPea. Does this mean you get to boss all the Community Leaders around and have them wash your car and that?


Haha, being on the top of a latter gives some perks  :Very Happy:

----------

